# ASI-VST - UK Stockist



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone know of any UK stockists of these?

Intrigued by the idea of a non-straight sided VST basket but the delivery cost is the same as the cost of the basket!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

whats the difference in the cup between straight and ridged?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Dunno! I just read about them on the Londinium forum and they seemed to rate them. Just curious really - the usual lust for new 'toys' - especially near Christmas!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone use the vst tampers? look to pair with the filters pretty well!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you want to buy a matched tamper and basket check www.madebyknock.com


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Those are IMS baskets. The baskets are slower than VST baskets. That's what I usually use for medium-dark roasts.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Any idea if there's a UK based stockist, Viernes?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah, I see Coffee Hit sell them...

Anyone tried them?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I believe the place I source burrs and the Gaggia brass dispersion plates stocks these I believe, and if they do I'm happy to order some when I order the Gaggia parts in the new year, they would cost whatever it costs me plus postage, I've had a look and I reckon I could do them for about £11 plus postage inc VAT etc.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I believe the place I source burrs and the Gaggia brass dispersion plates stocks these I believe, and if they do I'm happy to order some when I order the Gaggia parts in the new year, they would cost whatever it costs me plus postage, I've had a look and I reckon I could do them for about £11 plus postage inc VAT etc.


Sounds good to me - count me in!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Interesting





on the difference between these(and also covers the IMS shower screen)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have one sitting here in the box that didn't fit the handle I was using (CMA) if you're after one?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can't believe I just spent six minutes of my Friday night watching that. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Michael - what's a CMA handle? I have a Cherub so if it'll fit that, sure would be keen to take it off your hands!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

CMA is a brand of machine mate. The standard double handles are very shallow so can't take VST's etc. It'll fit your cherub handle though.

I could catch you somewhere Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking in my suppliers catalogue they do have suggested machines for each basket and about 3 baskets for different ranges of machines showing per size of basket.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool, sounds good. I'll PM you my number and can sort out somewhere to meet up then. Thanks!

Thanks for checking the price and looking into that for me, Charlie, but I'm happy to save on delivery here this time in case I decide I prefer my VST


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Let me know how you get on with it, i'm interested now!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Will, do, jeebsy! Give me a shout if you're up over Christmas and we can grab a coffee too!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Home this time next week....this has started getting some airtime which signals the return home is imminent


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> whats the difference in the cup between straight and ridged?


Ridge has a bump on the wall which allows the spring within the portafilter to lock it in place.

The straight has a straight wall without a bump. It needs a stronger spring to hold it in place.

I've always opted for a straight edge one. It's easier to remove and looks tidier.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

specialpants said:


> Ridge has a bump on the wall which allows the spring within the portafilter to lock it in place.
> 
> The straight has a straight wall without a bump. It needs a stronger spring to hold it in place.
> 
> I've always opted for a straight edge one. It's easier to remove and looks tidier.


I think some people also use the ridge as a reference point to make sure their tamp is level.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

So I picked up the IMS basket from Mr FunInACup himself, Michael last night and gave it a few tries today.

It's a 17g one I think (I put around 18g in it) and went through my usual routine. I'd say in terms of the pour, it meandered a lot less compared to the VST before settling in to pour out in the middle. Extraction time with the same bean (Rave Sumatra Jagong Village) & same grinder settings as the VST was marginally shorter but still within the ideal parameters - 25-28s for 28g out from 18.2g in.

Made a tasty flat white and an Americano with it in the morning and a very tasty espresso with it in the afternoon.

My only criticism is that even with no coffee in the basket, it's a much tighter fit when locking it into the grouphead. I can probably live with that.

Also, with a 58.4mm tamper, it's a much more snug fit than with the VST - I think this is a 58mm basket.

Overall I'd say I'm a fan - I think less hassle to get a nice pour than with the VST.


----------

